# Fire Mud



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Had Inspection for drywall and inspector mentioned Fire mud for Garage, Under stairwells and in elevator shafts. Is this a new code or Inspector just learned it? First time I have heard of it. Not cheap either $50 a bag compared to $5 for 20 minute.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I've seen it used on commercial jobs but only for penetrations (pipes, wires..), not for taping.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

fire mud!!!!!! o brother, guess we should be using fire tape...


----------



## TracyMC (Oct 15, 2008)

genecarp said:


> fire mud!!!!!! o brother, guess we should be using fire tape...


Dont go there with your inspector, I have one out here that required that EZ Fire Tape, 25$ a roll, and all of it fell off, we went back in and did it the old way later @ the architects expense, What type of Fire mud is he pushing, I dont think USG has made their Firecode sack mud in awhile.

Trace


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I had an inspector pull this one about two years ago. We taped in just like normal and used red fire caulking around any penetrations. Inspector passed it without question.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Divider walls between units in condo's I did required that stuff, USG still makes it, it is expensive, keep the bag as evidence for inspection


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the purpose of fire code to keep air from getting between walls so fires can't breathe? In NJ and NY only a few towns have drywall inspections and those are a joke.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, fist time I've heard of that (fire mud), in all these years. This thread has ejumikated me.

(BTW- yeah, that EZ fire tape is total crapola, band-aids stick better)


----------

